# New System Build (AMD)



## eidairaman1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yall I been out of the loop for a year now and Im planning in a few months on building a new machine.

My Inputs are as follows

AMD Machine with AMD/ATI video

CPU/Mobo/Video Card (2 at most) Ram must be very well suited for overclocking using Air Cooling (Water Cooling is optional)

Ive see triple height video cards but thats ludicrous

A full Tower ATX case with plenty of Air cooling and capability for water

CPU- Strong Overclocking AMD Quad or Hex Core CPU (I realize the faster core speed the less headroom for overclocking in most cases)

Fastest Single Chip AMD/ATI Video Card/s that can be well overclocked.

I intend on using a PCI or PCI E Sound card

Mobo must have plenty of room for expansion for 2 video cards at most with a sound card and perchance Raid/Ethernet/SSD

Ram I intend on using is 8 GB at Most (Motherboard can have expansion to more ram)

OS will be Windows 7 64 Bit Business (Ultimate just has too much unnecessary garbage and the price hike is stupid)

Fastest SSD Available, (Intended for the OS, Larger SSDs/HDs will be used for games/videos/music/pictures)

Powersupply- Reliability and Capability to support 4 video cards at most

If possible i still like having a floppy drive for ultra low level tasks

Id like to have the fastest BD/DVD/CD Burner drives (2 of em)

Ive been weary of Asus for several years so it will take alot to coax me to go with them

Past Brand Experience ive had

ATI (Radeon AIW 9700 Pro/9800 Pro)
Sapphire (X1950 Pro AGP- Still in my Signature Machine)
HIS (X1950 Pro AGP-Broke it accidently with a HS shorting it, have replaced it)
Muskin (Redline 4000 2 GB Ram Signature Machine)
Corsair
Crucial (Accidently shorted Ram replaced with Mushkin above)
Hitachi
Seagate (Signature Machine)
WD 
DFI (Signature Machine Mobo)
MSI (K7N2 Delta-L Mobo)
AMD (Athlon XP 3200, AXP-M 2500+ in Signature Machine)
Asus 
Antec (Signature Machine PSU and Case)
Intel
ECS
Hercules
Creative Labs Sound Blaster


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well if its AMD, I would go for the following:

1. Asus 99fx CH V - Probably the bext of the 990FX pack as of now
2. AMD 1090T/1100T or take a 555 BE and wait for the Bulldozer
3. On the case you could look for a lot of options, depending on which look you like, but the best for water cooling on a budget would be a HAFX, CM 840 ATCS, Corsair 800D or even a Xigmatek Elysium. For more money, you could look at a TJ11 or a Lian Li case.
4.GPU - 6970 X 2, try and get the ref models as water cooling them would be easier as the blocks are easily available. Also take a look at the MSI Twin frozr models, but I dont know about blocks for them. Any of the cards would be good enough though. If you want to save some money get ref 6950's instead. The difference is not much.
5. 8GB ram, go for a PSC bsed Gskill kit. most of the 2000/2133/2200 kits with 8-9-8, 9-10-9 etc timings should be PSC. You could also go for a Gskill 1600 Mhz CL8 or CL9 kit.
6.For SSD - OCZ vertex 3, Corsair Force GT or the Crucial M3/M4 lineup would work for the best speeds right now.
7.PSU - I like the Seasonic 850 Gold, but that may not take 4 cards. You can look at the 1200 W Corsair or Antec.

Dont know if we even get new floppy drives anymore and you will probably need others to reply for the sound card and BD rom drives.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jul 14, 2011)

Just hold out for Bulldozer.  No point in wasting money on a Phenom II now.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 14, 2011)

Ugh, I completely forgot about Bulldozer. I've been so busy with my head down looking at stuff for an SB build that I forgot that Bulldozer's due out soon. I wish that it would hurry up and come out so we can see what it's capable of. I can hold out for about a month before needing to finalize a build, but I'd just like to have some concrete numbers to go off of.


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 14, 2011)

mav2000 said:


> Well if its AMD, I would go for the following:
> 
> 1. Asus 99fx CH V - Probably the bext of the 990FX pack as of now
> 2. AMD 1090T/1100T or take a 555 BE and wait for the Bulldozer
> ...



Looks very solid i would go for the 6950 2GB in Crossfire.

I think any Sony or Samsung Blueray will be fine, i don't know anything about floppys but you can pick one here (BTW i would go External with USB) http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=floppy&x=0&y=0



Hotobu said:


> Ugh, I completely forgot about Bulldozer. I've been so busy with my head down looking at stuff for an SB build that I forgot that Bulldozer's due out soon. I wish that it would hurry up and come out so we can see what it's capable of. I can hold out for about a month before needing to finalize a build, but I'd just like to have some concrete numbers to go off of.



i got bored and just got the SB, didn't want to wait untill end august


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 14, 2011)

Well if I could use it now I would, but I wont even be back in the US until mid August.


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 14, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> Well if I could use it now I would, but I wont even be back in the US until mid August.



Then wait for sure. Hope that they have a price/performance which matches or succeeds SB


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I was looking at that board along with Gigabytes UD5 and UD7 Versions and they seem to split off bandwidth when the other slots are occupied by any other PCI E cards, I think GB UD3 and MSIs GD80 are the ones that dont do that. i just wish these board makers would compensate for card that take up 2 slots and make the other slots useable, but i guess they expect users to watercool the vid cards?

Any Input on Enermax?

I mean this machine will be for overclocking and Gaming, I dont benchmark a machine, I would only stress test and game- as regular benchmarking is meaningless to me.

N Bulldozer, wouldnt that be better to just go to the next socket after AM3+? N as of vid cards what ones have been known to have pretty well headroom for OCs, N Heres the Deal about me as of vid cards, I normally go with the Top End Units anymore less the ones below them can go further without breaking, if they dont go considerably further than the Top model then I just go with the top model cuz i know they would be stable at the speed without having to force them.

Vidcards ive owned

ATI AIW 9700 Pro
ATI AIW 9800 Pro (Replaced 9700 Pro after i broke the power connector)
Sapphire x1950 Pro 512 AGP
HIS x1950 Pro 512 AGP (Broke it got it replaced couldnt wait on RMA so got the Sapphire- Brand new spare)

I let the games be the benchmarks as stuff like 3D Mark Played Favoritism for companies.

Case Designs Ive noticed dont have more than 7 slots alot of the time, I recall the HAF series from CM



mav2000 said:


> Well if its AMD, I would go for the following:
> 
> 1. Asus 99fx CH V - Probably the bext of the 990FX pack as of now
> 2. AMD 1090T/1100T or take a 555 BE and wait for the Bulldozer
> ...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2011)

I think bulldozer is soon why not wait?


----------



## suraswami (Jul 14, 2011)

If you want to go with AMD then better off waiting till BD comes out and proves itself or you can prepare for BD and invest in AM3+ setup, using a cheap X2 555.

If you need a PC rightaway then SB is your best bet.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 14, 2011)

suraswami said:


> If you want to go with AMD then better off waiting till BD comes out and proves itself or you can prepare for BD and invest in AM3+ setup, using a cheap X2 555.
> 
> If you need a PC rightaway then SB is your best bet.



Pretty much this. Not only that, but it's not like the price of tech is going to go up. In the month or so that it takes BD to come out prices are sure to fall on some stuff. I also wouldn't be surprised if SB processors drop a few $ when it hits regardless of what the benchmarks say. I bought my case now because it had a coupon and a rebate I can take advantage of, and I might buy the Blu-Ray drive since I can get a good price on it, but anything outside of that I don't see the point in buying now. The way Newegg does shell shockers and combo deals it's worth wait to see if a price drops or perhaps buying a couple of parts together could have a nice discount.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Im sticking with AMD thanks, not goin Intel.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 14, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im sticking with AMD thanks, not goin Intel.



I'll gladly put together an Amd rig for you but why not Intel? Sandy Bridge is the best you can get right now for CHEAP

Leaks have also said BD has now been Delayed till October

Edit - Just read what you want. Any amd rig we put together for you will bottleneck a 2 card setup in SLI or Xfire.


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 15, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> I'll gladly put together an Amd rig for you but why not Intel? Sandy Bridge is the best you can get right now for CHEAP
> 
> Leaks have also said BD has now been Delayed till October
> 
> Edit - Just read what you want. Any amd rig we put together for you will bottleneck a 2 card setup in SLI or Xfire.



wow now im really happy i didnt wait, and do you think BD will bottleneck 2 cards? or did you talk about the Phenom 2 processors


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> I'll gladly put together an Amd rig for you but why not Intel? Sandy Bridge is the best you can get right now for CHEAP
> 
> Leaks have also said BD has now been Delayed till October
> 
> Edit - Just read what you want. Any amd rig we put together for you will bottleneck a 2 card setup in SLI or Xfire.



Im not looking for someone to build a machine for me, just a few suggestions, I can build a machine myself, been doin it for some time, just havent focused in over a year now. N thing is im not big on Intels upgrade paths at all.

N About the video card thing I was sayin 1-2 Cards 2 At Most, N Bottlenecks are not a big worry for me.




Syuzeren said:


> wow now im really happy i didnt wait, and do you think BD will bottleneck 2 cards? or did you talk about the Phenom 2 processors



I believe was talking about PH2, BD we have no Idea cuz its not out yet


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 15, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im not looking for someone to build a machine for me, just a few suggestions, I can build a machine myself, been doin it for some time, just havent focused in over a year now. N thing is im not big on Intels upgrade paths at all.



When i said build you a machine i meant i'll recommend specific parts. As for Intel's upgrade path. Current Sandy bridge 1155 sockets will be able to simply drop a 22nm Ivy bridge processor in when they are released in April.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion but for an AMD machine what would u recommend as of parts, I mean ive did a lil research on the top boards from Asus and Gigabyte and it seems the CH 5 V and the UD7/UD5 split off bandwidth.

only ones I see not doin that is the UD3 from GB and MSI GD80.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 15, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but for an AMD machine what would u recommend as of parts, I mean ive did a lil research on the top boards from Asus and Gigabyte and it seems the CH 5 V and the UD7/UD5 split off bandwidth.
> 
> only ones I see not doin that is the UD3 from GB and MSI GD80.



IF i was building an Amd rig...

955 C3 - Should easily do 4.0-4.2Ghz on Air with a D14
Crosshair V - All ready for Bulldozer
G. Skill 8GB DDR3 2133
Pair of 6870's 
Corsair 850W for Futureproofing

All could be found on Newegg


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 15, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> Just hold out for Bulldozer.  No point in wasting money on a Phenom II now.



^ or buy an X2 and sell it when dozer comes out.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 15, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> ^ or buy an X2 and sell it when dozer comes out.



955 is 99 dollars and a decent processor to hold you over till bulldozer. I had one.. At 4.2Ghz it was decent.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jul 15, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> 955 is 99 dollars and a decent processor to hold you over till bulldozer. I had one.. At 4.2Ghz it was decent.



I just purchased one yesterday for $75 USD brand new, and it's a big upgrade over my 550, and was able to hit 4.1ghz with the stock cooler and it seem stable plays games, and passed prime 95. Good processor, but IMO should just wait till bull dozer.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Any Other Ideas yall


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 15, 2011)

Well there is this http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Fatal1ty 990FX Professional

And *points and laughs at people with brand loyalty*.


----------



## CJCerny (Jul 15, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Any Other Ideas yall



Yeah...re-think your AMD CPU brand loyalty one more time. They are not the best bang for the buck right now. Sandy Bridge processors destroy any current AMD CPU at gaming and can be overclocked like crazy with the right motherboard on just air. I have nothing against AMD, but that's just the current state of affairs. AMD is making the best video card at this point, but their current CPU's really lag behind Intel. Bulldozer might fix that, but that has yet to be seen. If you have a Microcenter near you, you can get a i5-2500k for $180 and any compatible Intel motherboard for an additional $40 off the sale/rebate price.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 15, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> Yeah...re-think your AMD CPU brand loyalty one more time. Sandy Bridge processors destroy any current AMD CPU at gaming and can be overclocked like crazy with the right motherboard on just air. I have nothing against AMD, but that's just the current state of affairs. AMD is making the best video card at this point, but their current CPU's really lag behind Intel. Bulldozer might fix that, but that has yet to be seen.
> 
> 
> ** If you have a Microcenter near you, you can get a i5-2500k for $180 and any compatible Intel motherboard for an additional $40 off the sale/rebate price.



I agree with this to a point **. At this point anyone who can wait 4-6 weeks for a build should. Even if BD is a flop I wouldn't be surprised if Intel's stuff sees discounts. 

But going out and putting together a build based on brand loyalty, locking one's self into a particular architecture, all the while doing so with a "throw away" processor... What's that saying about a fool and his money?


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 15, 2011)

not sure but isn't Bulldozer delayed to october? if it's true then that would be a long wait. 
I would go for a 2500k, it has the best price/performance of the high end processors atm.


----------



## Wyverex (Jul 15, 2011)

Syuzeren, Bulldozer got delayed from Q2 to Q3, so at latest, it's coming out in September and maybe even sooner.


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 15, 2011)

Wyverex said:


> Syuzeren, Bulldozer got delayed from Q2 to Q3, so at latest, it's coming out in September and maybe even sooner.



good, i really wan't to see what AMD got for us.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Look I know about intel n how great they supposedly are but their upgrade path is leaving me cold cuz they tend to switch up sockets so fast its not funny.

I can wait for Bulldozer to appear as Ill be gone for 6 months overseas.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 15, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> I agree with this to a point **. At this point anyone who can wait 4-6 weeks for a build should. Even if BD is a flop I wouldn't be surprised if Intel's stuff sees discounts.
> 
> But going out and putting together a build based on brand loyalty, locking one's self into a particular architecture, all the while doing so with a "throw away" processor... What's that saying about a fool and his money?



If BD is a flop don't expect any discounts on Sandy bridge.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

To Tell You the Truth Bulldozer Sounds Like Clawhammer and Sledgehammer. N I feel the Return of FX Class CPUs is saying that the parts are very top notch actually.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 15, 2011)

Pestilence said:


> If BD is a flop don't expect any discounts on Sandy bridge.



Yeah well _some people_ will be inclined to blindly get the newest thing no matter what, so it could possibly be worth it from a pure marketing angle to drop the price, but that's up to a think tank of people who have way more info than I do.

As far as Intel vs AMD and their "upgrade paths" that doesn't make a whole lot of sense either. AM3+ being around for a while is what's allowing people to pop a BD processor in now. I seriously doubt that AM3+ will be around when it's time to upgrade again.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 15, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Look I know about intel n how great they supposedly are but their upgrade path is leaving me cold cuz they tend to switch up sockets so fast its not funny.
> 
> I can wait for Bulldozer to appear as Ill be gone for 6 months overseas.



Somebody mentioned they got a 955BE for less than $100.  So I think your best bet would be to get a AM3+ board (mid-range to high end is your choice) and get a single 6870 video card with all other standard add-ons you need to build a computer.  I think this will hold you for a while and when you are back from your trip and if BD is successful then swap out the CPUs and add a 6870 or even a 6870 x 2 to CF.

I am running a 555 BE unlocked to X4 @ 3.8 Ghz with just 1.4v stable with a pair of 4850.  I still get good gaming experience.  I am sure with the above setup you should see lots of grin on your face.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 15, 2011)

Hotobu said:


> Yeah well _some people_ will be inclined to blindly get the newest thing no matter what, so it could possibly be worth it from a pure marketing angle to drop the price, but that's up to a think tank of people who have way more info than I do.
> 
> As far as Intel vs AMD and their "upgrade paths" that doesn't make a whole lot of sense either. AM3+ being around for a while is what's allowing people to pop a BD processor in now. I seriously doubt that AM3+ will be around when it's time to upgrade again.



1155 - Sandy Bridge > Ivy Bridge. Rumors are that Haswell will need a new board in 2013
AM3+ - Bulldozer. Everywhere that i have read is saying that Bulldozer Enhanced coming in 2H 2012 will have a new Socket. AM4 is the logical sense.

The buzz already is that Ivy Bridge will support 5Ghz processors on air quite easily which is going to be AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 15, 2011)

Well that's what I'm getting at. There's no way the AM3+ socket is going to be around for long as it seems like the "+" is an indicator of that. Refresh my memory, but I don't recall AM2+ having any real staying power.

As for 5Ghz on air that's pretty believable. It seems like SB doesn't break too much of a sweat to get to 4.5, 4.8 and I believe 5 can be done with a good cooler too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Ill Probably Wait Till Bulldozer appears, But My Understanding is why new boards are released is for automatic compatibility for the average joe who just either 1 needs a new machine 2 doesnt know low level tasks such as flashing bios/uefi.

I can only assume that the Bulldozers HTT level is higher and does away with the DDR2 controller found on Phenom 2 and Older Models. Amongst other architectural changes.

N that AsRock Board does look appealing for the Slot Layout, just a rarity you hear from them with overclocking same with Biostar, and Jetway.

IDK Im Liking the layout of the Gigabyte UD3, besides if i want a Quad Core on the Cheap i Can Look at Athlon X4 instead of trying to risk unlocking a CPU and its not guaranteed to work with 4 cores.


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 15, 2011)

^ lol wut?

WTF does a socket type have to do with flashing a bios?







As for cores... keep drinkin' it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

i stopped tslkin bout sockets


----------



## happita (Jul 15, 2011)

From what I understand, the game is going to change in the next 6 months.
New boards, new CPUs, and new video cards...
If you want to get a rig NOW...I would suggest just like a few others have and get: 

AM3+ motherboard(ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula)

Phenom 2 945 or 955(which can be found relatively cheap nowadays)

4GB DDR3 1866 RAM (make sure the memory is on the motherboard's *Qualified Vendor List*, you don't want to risk it not working with Bulldozer when it comes out)

AMD HD 6870/6950 or Nvidia GTX 560/570



If you want to get a rig put together in 6 months when you get back home, then I would suggest getting:

AM3+ motherboard(ASUS Crosshair 5 Formula or something better)

4core/6core/8core top end Bulldozer CPU($240 - $300)

4GB DDR3 1866 RAM

AMD or Nvidia's next-gen graphics...AMD 7k series or Nvidia GTX 6xx series(7950 or 670)


----------



## Syuzeren (Jul 15, 2011)

happita said:


> From what I understand, the game is going to change in the next 6 months.
> New boards, new CPUs, and new video cards...
> If you want to get a rig NOW...I would suggest just like a few others have and get:
> 
> ...



This is your solution if you don't wan't to unlock a 555.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hows the asus products, ive had a bad past with them n Ive replaced many customers with a different board after theirs started failing.

Thats why im a lil on the err with them


----------



## happita (Jul 15, 2011)

It kind of depends on where you shop to get your components. If your 1-stop-shop place is Newegg, then I would say that adds another extra layer of protection against hardware failures and defects because they just have top notch customer service. 
ASUS aren't that bad actually. My first rig build with my Maximus Formula came in DOA, so I called ASUS's customer service and told them what it was. I had this board from Newegg and back then and knew diddly squat about troubleshooting. I tried for over a month to try to find out what it was, but by then my ability to return it to Newegg for replacement/refund had expired, so I had to go through ASUS directly. But you guys @ TPU (THANKS I LOVE YOU) helped me narrow it down to the motherboard. All ASUS asked for was the motherboard....not the free STALKER game, connectors, x-fi sound card they bundled in, NOTHING. But it took almost a month to get a brand new one after they confirmed that the board was dead.
There's my ASUS RMA story....but not everyone's experience is the same.


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 16, 2011)

Im on my 4th Rog product with no issues whatsoever


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well as Im sayin I never had trouble out of ECS, MSI, or DFI. It was only asus that i had troubles from along with several customers machines i repaired.

N the other thing that is not impressing me at all is the way the slots configure themselves when a certain slot is occupied by just a PCI e card.

UD3 seems to be my best bet for not running into the halving of the bandwidth.


----------



## erocker (Jul 17, 2011)

Keep on topic. The topic (if you have failed to read the title) is indicated in the title.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 17, 2011)

wait for BD as i am as well. need to upgrade this Rig of mine too. personally i'm an ASRock Fan and lately they have been doing really good in Design/Layout and don't forget ASRock is ASUS's little Brother/Sub Company so they are looking good and getting good reviews. going to get that 990FX Professional Board *Teehee and maybe another 6850 to CF with 16/16X o yeah!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just never Hear about Overclocks on those boards nor Biostars


----------



## Hotobu (Jul 17, 2011)

Damn, it looks like BD is dropping in October.

That really sucks because I wanted to give AMD benchmarks a chance, but I'm just not sure if I can wait that long.


----------



## Rikaroo (Aug 5, 2011)

*Build questions.*

There was an article that said bulldozer will be out Sept. 19.

  Overclocking with Biostar boards is easy, I clocked a 955 to 4 ghz. stable for a year.

  I currently have an Asus board with that same 955 clocked the same, and have run that one for over a year that way.

  If you can afford it I would suggest looking at the Asrock 99fx extreme 4, as this is the one I am going to go with, and it overclocks too.  When I get it I will post here any problems/solutions I might have.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the Input, My Future expansion is 2 vid cards at most and a sound card and maybe a Lan Card or PCI E SSD, i dunno i just like boards that dont have bad layout where you cant utilize even legacy slots, n Yes ive heard onboard audio is getting better but I Have had a sound card since my first build and the Sound to Noise ratio is better on a sound card cause its components are isolated from the motherboard itself


----------



## Baam (Aug 7, 2011)

The contest drawing for the FX processors is sept 9. Not sure when the winner will actually receive the prize though.

http://sites.amd.com/us/promo/processors/Pages/fx-entry.aspx


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok Im respinning this Thread,

Motherboard choices are as follows

AsRock Fatality 990FX
AsRock 990 FX Extreme 4
GA 990 UD 3/5/7

CPU of Choices are 

X2 565 BE, X4 980 BE, X6  1100T BE

or FX 4100, 6100, or 8150

16GB DDR 3 with tighest timings (8 GB Kit x2 if possible)

High End Air Cooler

2X 6970s (why not)

1000 Watt Powersupply from Antec or Enermax

HT Omega E Claro or Claro HALO XT SOund card

SSD for OS and Raid of OS/Paging (Mirroring and Stripping)

HDs For Bulk Apps, 7200 RPM, Preferably Hitachi or Seagate

Dual DVD Burners from Lite On or Samsung

DUal BD Burners


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 25, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> 16GB DDR 3 with tighest timings (8 GB Kit x2 if possible)



Just because of that you will want to go with a Thuban or Bulldozer. 1090t or FX-8120, FX-8150 if you can afford it. You already know my standing on motherboard choice.


----------



## Horrux (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm currently running the MSI 990FXA-GD80 and loving it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2011)

so JR your sayin I shouldnt go with a X2 5**BE and Unlock it and OC it to play around with it? It worked on my bros machine and Wow that SOB is fast


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 27, 2011)

If your looking for inexpensive, Athlon x4 6xx. Guaranteed 4 cores and with single GPU the L3 cache makes little difference. Either that or go all out. The X2 aren't a guaranteed unlock and if you go PhII x4 might as well go all the way with at least a Thuban (1035t/1055t "??").


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 28, 2011)

reason i said the x2 is so i can play with it, i mean i know they dont all unlock properly or have perfect good cores but i know my bros operates at the 955 standard (he not an overclocker so im not worried about failure on his machine, he will get the last AM3+ CPU available tho when it comes out and max ram on that board of his)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Eh I guess Ill go with the 

ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional AM3+ AMD 990FX ...

AMD FX-8120 Zambezi 3.1GHz Socket AM3+ 125W Eight-...

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR...

HIS IceQ Turbo H697QT2G2M Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-b...

COOLER MASTER HAF X Blue Edition RC-942-KKN3 Black...

HT | OMEGA eClaro 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI E...

Seagate Constellation ES ST500NM0011 500GB 7200 RP...

Seagate Constellation ES ST1000NM0011 1TB 7200 RPM...

ENERMAX MAXREVO Series EMR1350EWT 1350W ATX12V / E...


----------

